# Where do you keep your DS when you're not playing?



## Akotan (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to know where you keep your DS after playing it, that safe place that you know nothing will harm your system.


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 17, 2009)

My pocket. The thing's like a tumor that keeps coming back.

Although that doesn't help you. I'd say if you were concerned about safety, keep it in a sock drawer or something. Maybe not socks because the fuzzy bits might get caught in there. Maybe undies drawer.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 17, 2009)

It's always right beside me


----------



## jimmy page (Jan 17, 2009)

on my wii, i think the combo is cool


----------



## Rayder (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 2 standard places I keep my DSL.  Most of the time, it sits on the top of my PC that I'm typing from now.  Other times, it will be on the nightstand by my bed.  I have chargers at both locations.

When it sits on the PC, it is guarded by 2 bobble head chiahuahua's, a little robotic cat that dances to music and a giant glowing eyeball.  As seen here:


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Jan 17, 2009)

I keep mind in a Protective case, in my Pocket. 

Always have it with me.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 17, 2009)

On my shelf hidden under my large hat.


----------



## aphirst (Jan 17, 2009)

At home, it stays in the Drawer beside my bed. It's always in some form of case (be it the pink bubble wrap, the "flip 'n' play", or a crystal case with a soft pouch around it), and when I'm at college it's almost always in my pocket.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 17, 2009)

it will always in either one of my room..
is either on the bedside or on top of my computer table


----------



## Ducky (Jan 17, 2009)

near me.. ALWAYS!


----------



## da_head (Jan 17, 2009)

drawer beside my bed


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2009)

next to my bedroom? haha ok. 

no i keep it on my desk. actually on top of my ds games to save space.


----------



## Taza (Jan 17, 2009)

On my nightstand, where it's charger is. Same with my cell phone.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 17, 2009)

I always keep my DS in my pocket. Never know when boredom will strike next.


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 17, 2009)

If its not with me is on my bed. When I sleep its charging like on my bed. DS always is near my bed lol


----------



## zlac (Jan 17, 2009)

I answered "where I want to" because it's in protective bag.
It's mostly on my night desk by my bed, with my soldering iron, cellphone and chargers...


----------



## science (Jan 17, 2009)

I said in a drawer, but right now they are on my desk shelf. I usually keep them in a drawer beside my bed, but I'm not at home and don't have that drawer to keep them there


----------



## moozxy (Jan 17, 2009)

Skin pockets.


----------



## Tanas (Jan 17, 2009)

Wherever I put it down.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I either leave it on my desk, or on the chair next to my bed that I use as a table.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Skin pockets.


pics


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 18, 2009)

Stays in my pocket most of the time


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 18, 2009)

On a cabinet right next to my bed.


----------



## jargus (Jan 18, 2009)

Table next to my bed.


----------



## Raika (Jan 18, 2009)

In its protective case inside its box next to my bed.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 18, 2009)

any table nearby at the time


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 18, 2009)

Inside my desk drawer.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 18, 2009)

In its charging cradle on my bedside table, or up mah butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 18, 2009)

In my case on my computer table


----------



## armbeno (Jan 18, 2009)

In my pocket at home.
When I'm not home, on the drawer


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jan 18, 2009)

in my pocket/where i last played it.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jan 18, 2009)

next to me as in: in my bed.


----------



## Filter (Jan 18, 2009)

On my window seal that is right next to my bed.


----------



## Mimoy (Jan 19, 2009)

It's always in my view or in my pocket. I don't know why, but I do when I don't even play it.


----------



## metron (Jan 19, 2009)

ALWAYS in my pocket unless sleeping. then its by my bed charging.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 19, 2009)

Under my pillow, I always play just before I go to bed. 
Plus,  I broke my alarm clock (talking robot alarm clock = annoying) so now I use my DS as an alarm clock.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 19, 2009)

Where I last played with it (most of the time)
OR on a little table thing beside my bed.


----------



## playallday (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a really nice case for my DS Lite so I'll put it anywhere!


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 20, 2009)

behind my computer monitor, right behind of all the other junk on my desk (eg; Feet)


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 20, 2009)

On my desk next to the Kaho and Mikuru figures.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well there are only two places I place my DS at. 1) Is obviously inside my top drawer underneath my clothes. 2) When I want to play during the night when I have craving for fun; it stays on my top bunk bed beside the ledge between the bed and the ledge. So it can keep it from falling.


----------



## qlum (Jan 20, 2009)

at day in my backpack
at night and in the weekend next to my bed


----------



## Defiance (Jan 20, 2009)

On my desk.  (Pretty informative post, eh?)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jan 21, 2009)

If itys not in my backpack or my pocket then its on my desk or the shelf or my bed--because I like to keep it charged/ing--yet out of reach of my little brothers destructive, dirty fingers. Its never far from my bed--I play with it before bed.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 21, 2009)

Next to my bed.


----------



## Midna (Jan 21, 2009)

Everywhere. There isn't one place in particular.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2009)

Near all my stuff, i.e. all my electronics and CD's/DVD's, preferably in my drawer though.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 21, 2009)

in its hori charging dock, on a side table, next to the sofa


----------



## Sstew (Jan 21, 2009)

On top of my desk, Pocket, or in between the mattress and the railing of my bed.
One of those 3 places.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 22, 2009)

its usually on my desk
or beside my bed (so i can play at night under my covers :])


----------



## z0mbiew0lf (Jan 22, 2009)

ony my desk next to my bed, right next to were i keep my ipod/phone/occasionally psp. Tha stuff's a mess when it' all charging, but it's the safest place to keep 'em.


----------



## tyuno123 (Jan 22, 2009)

When I go out its in my pocket, when at home I just leave it in the drawer, under the pillow or on the table


----------



## sergeant_maya (Jan 22, 2009)

On my desktop but most of the time on my bed under the pillow too


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2009)

In my living room, on a drawer there.

*Posts merged*

In my living room, on a drawer there.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jan 25, 2009)

I always carry it, If im not i leave it on my bed


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 25, 2009)

in my room or on a shelf somewhere in my house


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jan 25, 2009)

I leave it everywhere. Right now it's on my bedroom floor.


----------



## UofG2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

On my beside table, then with me to work in my laptop bag.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 25, 2009)

My DS Lite's always with me. I either have it in my hands, in my pocket, or right beside me at all times.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 25, 2009)

In a case, usually next to my computer/printer.


----------



## Dark (Jan 26, 2009)

On my computer desk or the floor.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 26, 2009)

Next to my bed on the floor, while it's charging.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I keep it charging.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 3, 2009)

Next to me, always


----------



## ConJ (Feb 3, 2009)

Charging on my bedside cabinet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 3, 2009)

Just above my bed, so it's always close to me! And it's always placed inside very safe pouch!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 3, 2009)

In a safety case, charging all the time.


----------



## xrM (Feb 13, 2009)

On my bookshelf in it's stand, or on my computer charging


----------



## Kyoton (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends..

If I am home, it is charging on my desk next to my computer.

When I am on the move it remains safe in my ENORMOUS jacket pocket.


----------



## Vincent T (Feb 14, 2009)

On my desk, or in my pocket.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 14, 2009)

It's mostly with me wherever I am even if I'm not playing.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 17, 2009)

My Ds lies safely on my desk. So when I'm chatting with my friends, then they go, "Hey dud3. Wanna plai JUS?" I pick up and play.


----------



## Advi (Feb 17, 2009)

Next to my bed on the floor, where I charge it up.

Sittin' in bed playin DS is a standard for me before bed. (I can't wait for my USB Wi-Fi thing to come, cuz surfin teh Web in bed is even better!)


----------



## Rigle (Feb 17, 2009)

Next to my computer....
...And sometimes in my desktop ^^


----------



## Gian (Feb 18, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> Next to my bed on the floor, while it's charging.



Oh! We do the exact same thing.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Next to my bed charging on top of a large book on a table. It's hooked up to a massive sound system with a nice subwoofer. Once you hear it with _real _speakers, there's no going back! So it rarely leaves its location.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I put it next to my bed where it can be charged.  Plus me and the lady like to lay and bed and play ds together.


----------



## Smatchmo (Feb 19, 2009)

where


----------



## volcomstone00009 (Feb 22, 2009)

lol rite now its in the bathroom, because...well i think u can guess...but usually in my bed sleeping while i am awake...and when im supposed to be sleeping it is awake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 24, 2009)

i keep mine at the foot of my bed - on top of my tv


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 24, 2009)

When i am not playing i leave where i was playing .g. if i was playing on my desktop i leave on my desktop etc


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 24, 2009)

I keep my DS Lite in a showcase TBH.


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

I keep it by my bed or somethings near the toilet lol


----------



## RhiGhost (Feb 25, 2009)

I like to lay on the bed and play DS so its usually right next to the bed. My girlfriend has even made a little makeshit bedside table on my side of her bed for me to put my DS and PSP on. I have trouble sleeping and usually wake up and play a boring game to get me sleepy again.


----------



## Trolly (Feb 27, 2009)

Under the pillow (Y). So if I can't get to sleep or I'm in bed early I can just whip it out. I don't really play it any other time tbh.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I always play at home but when I go out.. I will leave it at home as always because I like my life better than focus and play it is not called LIFE as I have seen many people carried it anywhere being obsesses with it. Not for me, I love video game but it is meant to be at home. For this PSP, I use it for a long trip or bring it over at friend for tournament or something but for myself, no. I leave it at home that's it.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Feb 27, 2009)

In a case either in my backpack (for lunch-break gaming goodness) or on my desk (for ease of loading new games, themes, updates.)

Why's this a "serious issue"?


----------

